# Warner Bros. Discovery Exec Explains Decision to Unite HBO Max, discovery+; Discusses Pricing Plans for Unified Service



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Warner Bros. Discovery Exec Explains Decision to Unite HBO Max, discovery+; Discusses Pricing Plans for Unified Service

This article gives a little more than the one below about HBO and D+ being currently underpriced.

Warner Bros. Discovery CFO calls company’s HBO Max and Discovery+ ‘underpriced,’ suggesting price hikes may be coming

The current combined price for both HBO Max and Discover+ is $21.98. That is sure to be higher when the unified app is released. At the very least I would guess $24.99 on the low end or $29.99 on the high end. In the first article above it states:



> During their Q2 reporting, the company’s execs reported that in total, the streamers accounted for over 92.1 million subscribers, but that there were only 4 million customers who overlap between the two. So the question becomes, why combine the services if their individual subscribers are not interested in the other content?


Simple answer...MORE MONEY!

They may though be shooting themselves in the foot by combining two services and raising the price that tends to not have many overlapping customers for both services.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

and where will HBO on it's own place you??
Or say sat / cable + HBO (that gives you some of Discover content on the cable side)


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

They say the app will be combined to have both. For example if you only want HBO you will be paying for both whether you like it or not. How currently non sports fans are treated on cable/satellite. But really no one knows yet how it will be for sure until they tell us how it will be for both just streaming and cable/satellite premium packages.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

JoeTheDragon said:


> and where will HBO on it's own place you??
> Or say sat / cable + HBO (that gives you some of Discover content on the cable side)


I would think that it'll work the way it does now: buy HBO as an add-on to your cable bundle and you get access to the completely ad-free HBO Max app at no additional cost. HBO Max replaced the old HBO Go app. While HBO Go only included actual HBO content, HBO Max has always had a lot of additional non-HBO content. In fact, it's always been _mostly_ non-HBO content. HBO probably only accounts for maybe 25% of the total hours in HBO Max.

Right now, the cost to add HBO to cable is $15/mo, which is the same price you pay to subscribe directly to HBO Max as a completely ad-free standalone streaming app. You can also subscribe to it for $10/mo but you get ads in the non-HBO content.

It appears to me that WBD is removing some of the non-HBO content from HBO Max but will replace it with lots of Discovery content. Whether the name remains HBO Max or changes to something else -- "HBO Discovery" has been leaked as a name under consideration -- we'll see.


----------

